# Pigeons for adoption due to divorce



## duislinguini (May 14, 2005)

Hi all,

My step-daughter wanted to rescue injured birds for a hobby 2 years ago. I built her a large bird house (4'x4'x6' tall). We found a male pigeon with a broken wing and gave him a name (Coo) and a home. She got onto this website/message board, and made friends with a lady named Cathy, from N. Cal. Cathy sent her a female pigeon named Mora. Mora escaped and Cathy then sent Cleo. Coo & Cleo began having babies. Eventually we found another injured pigeon. She started having babies with Coo & Cleo's babies.

Last fall my wife left me, and of course so did my step-daughter. They live in an apartment, and will probably do so for years to come. I am now responsible for 10 pigeons. The cage is probably too small for so many birds, although I don't know enough about their habits. Who knows, it could be The Ritz as far as they are concerned. 

I got involved for the sake of my step-daughter. I really don't want to keep taking care of them. This was never really my idea of a hobby. 

All but the 2 injured feral pigeons have been solely raised in captivity. I have no intention of letting them loose, since I know they would never make it.

I live in Mesa, AZ and want to know if there is anybody in the local area that would be willing to adopt the birds. I will continue to take care of them until I find a home. I have already discussed this with my step-daughter. She is the one who suggested I post here.

Thanks in advance for any replies, Tony


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Run Ads*

Most local newspapers will run ads for free. Try the Recycler.com and greenandwhitesheet.com also the pennysaverusa.com. They run free ads. Then you can screen the people to find out if they're pigeon people or hunters? You could ask Questions. And have a contract of return. You could check out where the pigeons might be living first.


----------

